# 1099



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

how do we get the flex 1099? Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

It's like they sent out an email with that information


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

You can download it here https://taxcentral.amazon.com/

This is what I got when I tried to download mine. Anyone else get this message?

Based on IRS regulations, Amazon did not issue any forms for this account. This may be due to one or more of the following reasons:

The type of payments you received are not subject to IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting (e.g. payments for tangible goods such as inventory)
The amount you were paid did not exceed the IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting threshold for the type of income you received
Your payments are not subject to IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting based on your federal tax classification. Generally, payments to corporations (including limited liability companies (LLCs) that are treated as C- or S-Corporations) and other tax-exempt organizations are not reportable on Form 1099-MISC.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

2017 is not available yet.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You just have to wait until the 31st. 

Don't expect an early refund with the gov shut down. lmao....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

maybe Congress temper tantrum will continue to last...like well beyond Apr 4....

....so we don't have to play anything......


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

My 1099 available now... Finally lol


----------



## ash123 (Nov 28, 2017)

This forum helped, I never got a notification on the amazon flex app so I didn't know about taxcentralamazoncom until seeing it here. It is now Feb 5 and I have received nothing, nothing on Taxcentral. User getawaycar got the below msg:

This is what I got when I tried to download mine. Anyone else get this message?

Based on IRS regulations, Amazon did not issue any forms for this account. This may be due to one or more of the following reasons:

The type of payments you received are not subject to IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting (e.g. payments for tangible goods such as inventory)
The amount you were paid did not exceed the IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting threshold for the type of income you received
Your payments are not subject to IRS Form 1099-MISC reporting based on your federal tax classification. Generally, payments to corporations (including limited liability companies (LLCs) that are treated as C- or S-Corporations) and other tax-exempt organizations are not reportable on Form 1099-MISC.
[/QUOTE]

I got the same thing and just printed it out in case I ever need it for an audit.


----------

